

Graphing User Personalities on Viewfinder.io - stevelosh
http://blog.viewfinder.io/post/2915910748/graphing-user-personalities

======
stevelosh
This is the first of (hopefully) many statistics/AI related blog posts I'm
going to make as I work on <http://viewfinder.io/>

Feel free to correct me if I've done something wrong -- my Clojure, R, and
general statistics skills are a bit rusty.

